# Backlit keyboard under 2.5K



## bajaj151 (Mar 3, 2012)

Microsoft Sidewinder x4 is not available anywhere..
Please suggest other options..


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

No other options, you can buy Logitech G110 for 3.5k but that's the cheapest branded backlit keyboard available(a very good KB).

You can buy this otherwise: USB LIGHT 1 LED FLEXIBLE LIGHT DESKTOP LAPTOP NETBOOK | eBay


----------

